# Keep my spec or buy an R32 Skyline, :D



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm sure that judging from the title you are thinking "are you retarded, buy the Skyline." Here's what I'm thinking. I'm leasing my spec for 3 more years. If I wanted to I could keep this car and during the next 3 years I could put god knows how much money into fixing it up and maybe after someone breaks the computer chip and they come out with a good turbo for it I could get it up to around 300 horse (if any of this sounds wrong feel free to comment, as I'm sure everyone will, ). Or I could use this Spec as my daily driver and spend that same money on buying a decent R32 GT-S or maybe a GT-R depending on what I want to do (also I don't really know all prices of all Skylines so if this sounds totally off, let me know, ). Does this sound like a feasible idea? And what do you guys think, I mean it would be cool to have a 4 cylinder Sentra that could take a Mustang GT or Camaro Z28 or whatever, but why start with a less powerful carthat costs around 20 after taxes and interest and then put another10-15, 000 bucks easy on it, when for maybe 15 or so I could by a skyline that already has that kind of horsepower and a better base to build off of? Maybe this whole idea is stupid, but I just want some input, sorry for the length, . Later and thanks,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

spec as a daily and r32 gt-r HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *spec as a daily and r32 gt-r HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Hell yeah, . Don't you think for the same amount of money I would spend on fixing up a spec that I could get a decent used R32? Thanks tekmode. Later,
Fletch


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

I dont really like the look of a r32 compared to an r34, but hell its a skyline, i think if i could afford it id buy it.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> *I dont really like the look of a r32 compared to an r34, but hell its a skyline, i think if i could afford it id buy it. *


You know what, I like the looks of the R34 better than the R32 but the R32 is still sharp looking and really for the money, it's a lighter car with the same horsepower and as far as performance goes, most Nissan people would say that the R32 will outcompete an R34 any day just because of the huge weight difference. As I understand it, there isn't much of a difference except for some nice dressing up of the car in general. I'd rather have an R34 because it is a sharp looking car and you could drop the weight easily but affordability and performance wise I think that an R32 would be best. Maybe just go in between and go with an R33, that's a nicer looking car than the R32 but not as heavy as an R34. Any ways, that's why I started this thread cuz I want to hear other people's opinions. Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i have seen an r32 in person and DAYM!!!!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *spec as a daily and r32 gt-r HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



R32=faster than all hell modded.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Is this really an issue? Of course, go with a Skyline. Most people don't know what it is, which will give you a few points for uniqueness. A Spec V which will beat a Z28? You will need to fork out some major cash at a custom shop for that feat (Yeah, 15 grand sounds about right.) Not to mention, as of yet, there are no aftermarket parts to help you in this area. I'm definately not saying it can't be done, but a GTR is much closer to accomplishing that one.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

olsaltybastard said:


> *Is this really an issue? Of course, go with a Skyline. Most people don't know what it is, which will give you a few points for uniqueness. A Spec V which will beat a Z28? You will need to fork out some major cash at a custom shop for that feat (Yeah, 15 grand sounds about right.) Not to mention, as of yet, there are no aftermarket parts to help you in this area. I'm definately not saying it can't be done, but a GTR is much closer to accomplishing that one. *


True dat, .


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Ya know, after making my r32 statement, i was playing GT3 and I was driving an r32 and i was like damn, this still is a good looking car. 

Get the Skyline!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> *Ya know, after making my r32 statement, i was playing GT3 and I was driving an r32 and i was like damn, this still is a good looking car.
> 
> Get the Skyline! *


Well, have you seen the new Sports Compact Car? The one with 2 Fast 2 Furious on the front I think has an article about a guy who had wanted an R32 his whole life and he had finally gotten it and tricked it out. That was a bad ass skyline. Check out that article if you want to see a cool R32. I like the R33 though also and it's not as heavy as an R34. The thing that I like the most about the R32 is that you could get one for a reasonable price, whereas the other ones I'll have to wait like 10 years before I'll be making enough money to buy an R34, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

It all sounds real nice... But do you know how much it cost to get a Skyline?.. PLease..Oh PLease don't go the Motorex route, as they rape you on the price... Ok, lets say you want a descent STOCK! R32 Gts-T.. your looking at maybe 15,000 (from like ebay)... Then if you want to even drive that puppy on the streets... you have to legalize it which can run up to 10,000 extra bux... Don't get me wrong, but it can be done easily... Now lets talk "power adders" for an RB20..... which is stock 215hp/6400rpm and 263Nm/3200rpm of torque..your looking at about an extra couple hundred bux.... I hope you get what you want.. Its my dream car to.. and maybe you can have one like this:


















Jose


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Get a new EVO or 350z. They will be cheaper and have a warranty. Both will have plenty of easy to get aftermarket parts.

Not many people have R32's in the US, I'm guessing there are pretty good reasons for that.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

......well even though i love skylines and after all it was skylines that gave birth to our beloved Spec-V, i'd really much like to see someone put that much money into a spec. i mean, i've seen plenty of tricked out R32, R33, and even some R34's, Frankly its getting a little old seeing some of the same stuff over and over again in magazines, and movies and on TV. i'd really much like to see a Spec-V that has 15 Grand in it, rather than another skyline even though they are fast as all hell and it being a more logical choice. just my two cents...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *Get a new EVO or 350z. They will be cheaper and have a warranty. Both will have plenty of easy to get aftermarket parts.
> 
> Not many people have R32's in the US, I'm guessing there are pretty good reasons for that. *


im with that but not an EVO...stick with Nissan


----------

